

Login/Logout vs Sign In/Sign Out vs Log in/Sign out - A short roundup - coderdude
http://0xtc.com/2009/06/25/login-logout-vs-sign-in-sign-out-vs-log-in-sign-out-a-short-roundup.xhtml

======
coderdude
This article at Smashing Magazine also shows a pie graph of "sign up" wording
(sign up vs. register vs. create an account, etc):

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/07/04/web-form-
design-p...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/07/04/web-form-design-
patterns-sign-up-forms/)

